# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Der Schnee ist da! Lagebericht?

## JackTheRipper

bei uns liegen schon ca. 5cm schnee :Woot:  

war grad meine erste driftrunde mit der mx drehen. sooooooooooo geil  :Peace:

----------


## unterstinkenbrunn-rules

bei mir (nördliches wein4tel in NÖ) liegen ungefähr 2cm schnee...was mi eig. ziemlich anzipft weil bei uns das winter eig. fürn hugo is weil ma eh ned skifahren kann
glaub ich zieh übern winter nach ischgl zu meiner tante kann i wenigsten gscheid freeskiin :Wink:

----------


## noox

Ich hab die Saison letztes WE am Kitz eingeläutet. Dieses Wochenende haben wir an Mölltal gedacht, aber Heute und Morgen -20° und heute ist jedenfalls wegen Schlechtwetter geschlossen. Obertauern sperrt angeblich erst Mittwoch auf.

----------


## tribune

extreme bob freestyle session heut... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

mir grausts total.....kalt, nass, windig....bääh

bin für max. 2wochen schnee (trocken, sonne usw.) vom 20.12-3.1 aber dann darfs wieda frühling werden  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## smOoh

hier (Wuppertal,NRW) liegt auch Schnee..war auch schön sturmisch dabei.Grade vom touren heim gekommen .. arsch kalt  :Big Grin: 

am 12.12 bin ich 3 Wochen in Australien  :Smile:  yeah 35°

----------


## 4x_racer

Hehe nächste Woche wird mein Moped fertig dann wird auch mal gedriftet, ich hoff das geht mit meiner 50 cm³ Maschine  :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

auf ana schneefahrbahn geht des sicha!

----------


## 4x_racer

> auf ana schneefahrbahn geht des sicha!



Was is a schneerennbahn ?

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Was is a schneerennbahn ?


saufst du scho um die uhrzeit?  :Wine:  ließ meinen von dir zitierten satz nochmal durch und dann stell deine frage neu  :Wink:

----------


## 4x_racer

> saufst du scho um die uhrzeit?  ließ meinen von dir zitierten satz nochmal durch und dann stell deine frage neu



Haha, was ist dann eine schneefahrbahn ? Jetzt stimmts(hoffentlich...)

----------


## pAz

> Haha, was ist dann eine schneefahrbahn ?


eine fahrbahn auf der schnee liegt?

komm grad aus mondsee vom dad: ca. 15 cm ,sogar teilweise auf autobahn schneefahrbahn

----------


## JackTheRipper

> eine fahrbahn auf der schnee liegt?
> 
> komm grad aus mondsee vom dad: ca. 15 cm ,sogar teilweise auf autobahn schneefahrbahn



oida, wie gibts des dass da so viel mehr liegt wie bei uns?

----------


## Aca

wir haben auch ca. 7,8cm auf der strasse.... :Frown:  





> mir grausts total.....kalt, nass, windig....bääh
> 
> bin für max. 2wochen schnee (trocken, sonne usw.) vom 20.12-3.1 aber dann darfs wieda frühling werden


bi der gleichen meinung wie klamsi.... :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

für eure einstellung gegenüber dem winter fallen mir nur zwei mögliche gründe ein:

1. ihr wisst einfach nicht was ihr mit dem schnee anfangen sollt, weil ihr noch nie auf skiern, einem board, schlittschuhen gestanden oder auf einer rodel gesessen seits.

2. ihr seits einfach zu verweichlicht und lassts euch von der kälte vertreiben.

zu beiden punkten gibt es nur eine treffende antwort: selber schuld  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## smOoh

> für eure einstellung gegenüber dem winter fallen mir nur zwei mögliche gründe ein:
> 
> 1. ihr wisst einfach nicht was ihr mit dem schnee anfangen sollt, weil ihr noch nie auf skiern, einem board, schlittschuhen gestanden oder auf einer rodel gesessen seits.
> 
> 2. ihr seits einfach zu verweichlicht und lassts euch von der kälte vertreiben.
> 
> zu beiden punkten gibt es nur eine treffende antwort: selber schuld


 :Yeah That: 

Schade das ich nicht in den Bergen wohne.. scheisse ich will Skifahren.

----------


## daday

also i freu mi net so recht übern winter - war vor 2 wochen das erste mal fahren und fahr den donnerstag bis samstag kitzsteinhorn  - wie isn da oben im moment noox?

mir wär lieber es würd so warm bleiben das kein salz auf den straßen is und lauter angstbremser

viel spaß mitn moped auf der schneefahrbahn lol

----------


## 4x_racer

> viel spaß mitn moped auf der schneefahrbahn lol




Danke 


 :Lol:

----------


## Sebbo

hanau 3cm Schnee heut gedirtet morgen hintertux boarden :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Cru Jones

> 1. ihr wisst einfach nicht was ihr mit dem schnee anfangen sollt, weil ihr noch nie auf skiern, einem board, schlittschuhen gestanden oder auf einer rodel gesessen seits.


Wäre da ein Funpark, eine Piste oder schon nur ein geeigneter Hügel mit genügend Schnee, wüsste ich durchaus, was damit anfangen. So nützt mir der Schnee aber nur an den seltenen Tagen, an denen ich Zeit und Geld finde, in die Berge zu gehen. Daneben bleiben mir nur noch die Nachteile: Doppelt so langer Arbeitsweg, Biken nicht halb so lustig wie im Trockenen, Schneematsch und Nässe etc. Ergo: Schnee in die Berge, unten solls trocken bleiben.

----------


## DasMatti

Jihaaaa...
ewigst geil. Grad hats bei uns auch den ersten Schnee her ghaun  :Smile: 
Zwar nicht viel, dafür aber ne schöne schmierige Schicht.
War erst 20 min mit der Cross aufm Feld - taugt sich total. Dann is n Kumpel vorbeigekommen. Waren jetzt grad 4 Stunden mim Auto am rumrutschen  :Big Grin: 

endlich weiß ich wofür es Winter in Verbindung mit abschaltbarem DTC/DSC gibt!

----------


## georg

Südwesten Wiens, Alland, Hainfeld würde ich sagen 10cm.
Obertauern 70cm.

Es geeeeeht looooooos!
 :Big Grin: 




> war grad meine erste driftrunde mit der mx drehen.


 War grad meine ersten Driftrunden mitn Autüt drehen..  :Lol:

----------


## noox

> also i freu mi net so recht übern winter - war vor 2 wochen das erste mal fahren und fahr den donnerstag bis samstag kitzsteinhorn  - wie isn da oben im moment noox?


Also bei uns war Traum Wetter, super Piste, aber ab halb 11 zuviele Leute. Abseits ist noch net wirklich was gegangen. 

Aber momentan schneits ja g'scheit.

Ansonsten würde ich da aber nicht unbedingt rauffahren, wenn ich net grad die Super-Ski-Card hätte.


PS: Pics von Snowthrill - thanks!

----------


## Aca

> für eure einstellung gegenüber dem winter fallen mir nur zwei mögliche gründe ein:
> 
> 1. ihr wisst einfach nicht was ihr mit dem schnee anfangen sollt, weil ihr noch nie auf skiern, einem board, schlittschuhen gestanden oder auf einer rodel gesessen seits.
> 
> 2. ihr seits einfach zu verweichlicht und lassts euch von der kälte vertreiben.
> 
> zu beiden punkten gibt es nur eine treffende antwort: selber schuld



Wenn es viel Schnee hat stürt mich das nicht...aber wenn es jetzt, wie bei mir, so nur Schnee-Matsch hat find ich es Schei***...
Doch doch...ich weiss schon was ich mit dem Schnee anfangen kann... :Big Grin: ...Schnee DH...aber dafür muss es hier noch bisschen schneien... :Big Grin:

----------


## 4x_racer

> Also bei uns war Traum Wetter, super Piste, aber ab halb 11 zuviele Leute. Abseits ist noch net wirklich was gegangen. 
> 
> Aber momentan schneits ja g'scheit.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich da aber nicht unbedingt rauffahren, wenn ich net grad die Super-Ski-Card hätte.
> 
> 
> PS: Pics von Snowthrill - thanks!



Haha noox, der hund stellt doch tatsächlich ein bild ein wo er prunzt  :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Scherbi

im nördlichen mühlviertel liegen 10-15 cm schnee!

----------


## daday

> Also bei uns war Traum Wetter, super Piste, aber ab halb 11 zuviele Leute. Abseits ist noch net wirklich was gegangen.


jo abseits darfst dir um die jahreszeit no nix erwarten, - und mir bleibt ja nix über - hab dort fortbildung oben - da muss ma die leute ertragen  :Frown:

----------


## Snowthrill

naja, also auch abseits kann's so einiges :-)))) man muss nur wissen wo...ggrrr

----------


## Pinzgauner

> naja, also auch abseits kann's so einiges :-)))) man muss nur wissen wo...ggrrr


Und die neichen Schi scho hi oder hast die Stoaschi auspackt? :Twisted:

----------


## georg

> hab dort fortbildung oben - da muss ma die leute ertragen


 A Freundin von mir war auch grad auf Fortbildung oben. Die hams anbinden müssen damit sie keinen Mord begeht weil ein Wahnsinniger im Schuß durch die Gruppe durchgedüst ist.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Snowthrill

@Pinzgauner: hab zwar meinen Rockski dabei gehabt, aber der ist verschont geblieben......freunde von mir waren im Allgäu...da war auch weit und breit nix mit skifressenden steinen :-)

----------


## Pinzgauner

Danke für die Fotos! Jetzt bekomme ich auch schön langsam lust aufs Powdern.

----------


## Beauty

Ich will auch Powdern, aber angeblich grenzt es in Kärnten momentan an Selbstmord wenn man ins Gelände geht   :Frown:  

Dafür hätten wir dann jetzt bald genug Schnee  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> ngeblich grenzt es in Kärnten momentan an Selbstmord wenn man ins Gelände geht


 Würd ich auch so sehen, selbst wenn du unter 30° bleibst.. unten kannst aber sicher geil fahren, war das Wochenende in Radstadt/Altenmarkt, keine Leute weil die - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - lieber oben im Schlechtwetter fahren.  :Stick Out Tongue:  30-40cm Neuschnee im tiefverschneiten Märchenwald. Waren echt geile Abfahrten.  :Smile:  Aber jetzt ist alles verspurt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

War am Samstag in Gastein. Sportgastei war leider gesperrt. In Bad Gastein gings aber auch ziemlich gut. Oben hat aber der Wind ziemlich geblasen. Weiter unten im Wald war es aber ziemlich gut. Aber jetzt ist dort ebenfalls alles zerfahren! :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Wir waren am WE in Maria Alm. Freitag Nachmittag und Samstag Vormittag super Powder. Absolut keine Leute. Ab Samstag Nachmittag extrem geblasen. Windgepresst. Damit unlustig und hätte gefährlich werden können...

Pics: Sandra, Erwin, Hannes, Abendstimmungen

----------


## georg

War jetzt in Gastein, Schneelage hat anfangs katastrophal ausgesehen, war aber dann doch nicht sooo schlecht. Im Angertal gabs sogar feinen Tiefschnee es ist aber bis zum nächsten Schneefall verspurt.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

Sehr schön dass jetzt schon der erste Schnee kommt! Obertauern: 90cm am Berg und 65cm im Tal! Bei uns schneits auch gerade  :Cool:

----------


## DasMatti

1. bei mir schneits auch schon - Motorrad is aber noch bis 11 angemeldet  :Evil: 

2. winterreifen sind schon aufm auto, und fachmännisch eingedriftet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

meine winterreifen hats eingeschneit...
wird interessant, wie ich an die rankomm...
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

treffen sich zwei schneeflocken über wien.
sagt die eine zur anderen:
"komm lass uns ein verkehrschaos machen"

----------


## mankra

> 1. ihr wisst einfach nicht was ihr mit dem schnee anfangen sollt, weil ihr noch nie auf skiern, einem board, schlittschuhen gestanden oder auf einer rodel gesessen seits.


Mit vollen Hosen ist leicht stinken.

Wenn die nächste, sinnvolle Strecke ne Stunde weg ist, kann man gut auf den Schnee im Flachland verzichten. Hier stört er einfach.

Und sowieso, alles unter 20° ist ungesund, wo bleibt die versprochende Klimaerwärmung  :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Mit vollen Hosen ist leicht stinken.
> 
> Wenn die nächste, sinnvolle Strecke ne Stunde weg ist, kann man gut auf den Schnee im Flachland verzichten. Hier stört er einfach.
> 
> Und sowieso, alles unter 20° ist ungesund, wo bleibt die versprochende Klimaerwärmung


der zitierte beitrag is eigentlich schnee vom letzten jahr, aber ich werd mich trotzdem äußern: im flachland fallen die möglichkeiten mit schnee natürlich begrenzter aus, da geb ich dir schon recht. vielleicht würd er mich auch nerven, wär ich zu weit von den bergen weg. aber in meiner gegend kann man sich getrost auf einen guten winter freuen, da gibts immer a actionmöglichkeit  :Cool: 

übrigens ein paar dinge die im flachland auch funzen: eishockey spielen, auto driften, schlitten- oder skijöring, schneemann bauen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mankra

Ich habs Datum schon gesehen, hat sich aber seit letztem Jahr nicht geändert, die Welt nicht nur mit Scheuklappen sehen.
In den Bergen solls 5 Meter Schnee haben, fein, hier verzichte ich, Schlittschuhlaufen ist net meins, Autodriften kann ich auch ohne Schnee, Jöring machts genau 1x, dann bekommst die 8ter-Eisen, Schneeman bauen......ist mir zu Heavy, diese Extremen Dinge mach ich seit meiner Kindheit nimmer.
Dagegen stehen zig Dinge, die ohne klamme Finger mehr Spaß machen.

Bikestore Spanien ruft........

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Autodriften kann ich auch ohne Schnee, Jöring machts genau 1x, dann bekommst die 8ter-Eisen, Schneeman bauen......ist mir zu Heavy, diese Extremen Dinge mach ich seit meiner Kindheit nimmer.
> Dagegen stehen zig Dinge, die ohne klamme Finger mehr Spaß machen.
> 
> Bikestore Spanien ruft........


autodriften macht im schnee aber mehr spaß und wennst es mal übertreibst hast auch nicht gleich so an großen schaden (vorausgesetzt es liegt genug weicher schnee auf der seite der einen auffängt).
wegen jöring: ich weiß ja ned wie die bullen bei euch drauf sind, aber bei uns geht das ohne probleme. vor allem auf seitenstraßen wo keine autos unterwegs sind. letztes jahr sind uns die bullen genau einmal entgegen gekommen, haben aber nur gelacht und uns gegrüßt.  :Smile: 
ja, das mim schneemann versteh ich natürlich, früher hat man hat man sich halt noch keine sorgen um seine gesundheit gemacht. vor allem damals sogar ohne schutzausrüstung wie handschuhe und haube!!! die zeiten sind bei mir auch vorbei  :Wink: 

@klamme finger: MEMME!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

unterm strich: muss eh jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er den winter nutzt oder sich drüber beschwert (oder nach spanien fährt wenn er das geld dazu hat). ich für meinen teil freu mich immer drauf und versuch den schnee so gut es geht zu nutzen. wärs nur sommer bei uns, würde mir wirklich etwas fehlen!

cheers!

----------


## Fragenmann

was ist denn bitte jöring? merci für die aufklärung  :Wink:

----------


## eldorado69

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skij%C3%B6ring

----------


## Beauty

So, jetzt hats ja wieder etwas geschneit, hat jemand einen aktuellen Bericht oder Tips wo man in Kärnten eine kleine Tour gehen könnte ?

Ich hab gedacht Turrach, da haben sie die Kornokabfahrt beschneit (war letzte Woche weiß als sonst alles grün war). Da müsste unter den 30cm Neuschnee genug  Unterlage für eine kleine Tour sein. Oder hat jemand andere Vorschläge in der Umgebung ?

Mein Monster will an die frische Luft !!!

----------


## Beauty

So, nur sollte jemand aus der Gegend sein, ich hab gestern die Tour auf der Turrach gemacht. War der zweite der überhaupt hinaufgegangen ist. Schöne Kunstschneeauflage mit 30cm pulvrigem Neuschnee darüber. War herrlich zum Abfahren und wenn es in den nächsten Tagen schneit kann man überall im Gelände fahren ohne auf der Kunstschneepiste zu bleiben. Die Saison kann beginnen  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> So, nur sollte jemand aus der Gegend sein, ich hab gestern die Tour auf der Turrach gemacht. War der zweite der überhaupt hinaufgegangen ist. Schöne Kunstschneeauflage mit 30cm pulvrigem Neuschnee darüber. War herrlich zum Abfahren und wenn es in den nächsten Tagen schneit kann man überall im Gelände fahren ohne auf der Kunstschneepiste zu bleiben. Die Saison kann beginnen


ich bin grad dabei meine felle anzupassen, hab jetzt richtig lust bekommen   :Wink:

----------


## georg

Jawoll.. es geht los. Radl einmotten bzw zerlegen, Felle mit Kleber bestreichen, Steigeisen schärfen, der Winter ist da.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Clap:

----------


## Beauty

Heute wären nocheinmal 30cm dazugekommen, leider ist Montag aber vielleicht nehm ich mir morgen oder übermorgen einen halben tag frei  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DH-Rooky

find i echt hassenswert, daß bei euch scho so viel Schnee hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Irgendwie war das doch letztes Jahr auch so. Anfang der Saison hat's hauptsächlich im Süden (auch viel in Südtirol geschneit) Bei uns ist's erst später so richtig gekommen.

----------


## Beauty

Stimmt, wir hängen halt brutal an den Adriatiefs, aber eine schöne Unterlage kann nicht schaden. Hab gerade die Webcam auf der Turrach gesehen und morgen den halben Tag frei eingetragen...

----------


## georg

> Hab gerade die Webcam auf der Turrach gesehen und morgen den halben Tag frei eingetragen...


 Was hast du denn für einen Job, ist da noch was frei?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beauty

Als Anwalt ist man halt Selbständig, dafür hat man seine Arbeit immer im Kopf dabei. Aber das geht wohl allen so...

----------


## georg

Hmja.. selbstständig. Da beneid ich dich nicht wirklich. Wobei Rechtsanwalt am Land bzw Dorf - da hat man ausgsorgt. Und die Arbeit erledigen eh die Kanzleihilfen.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Twisted: 

edit: Wie auch immer: Der Berg ruft!  :Smile:

----------


## DirtMerchant

I did it!

 510 euronen in eine geile skisaison investiert  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

für 510,- kann ma aber ned lang Heli fliegen oder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtMerchant

leider ned, deswegen "nur" die salzburg ski card  :Wink:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> leider ned, deswegen "nur" die salzburg ski card

 hab ma dacht die gibts erst ab dezember?

----------


## noox

steht doch eh überall. Geben tut es sie schon seit Wochen. Gelten tut sie seit 7.11. also letztes WE.

www.salzburgsuperskicard.com/

Ab 5. Dezember kostet sie mehr.

----------


## georg

To SSSC or not to SSSC - that's the question.
Obs günstiger ist in der Brieftasche
den wuchernden Preis zu zahlen
oder sich tapfer durch Schlangen plagen
und jedesmal von neuen blechen? Warten - Zahlen..

Bin das Wochenende am Dachstein. Bis dahin hab ich noch Zeit.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> To SSSC or not to SSSC - that's the question.
> Obs günstiger ist in der Brieftasche
> den wuchernden Preis zu zahlen
> oder sich tapfer durch Schlangen plagen
> und jedesmal von neuen blechen? Warten - Zahlen..
> 
> Bin das Wochenende am Dachstein. Bis dahin hab ich noch Zeit.


ich bin auch am überlegen... aber je länger ich nachdenke, desto mehr tendier ich zu nein.

----------


## Beauty

Ich will einen "Österreichskipass", wohne in Kärnten fahre öfters mal nach Obertauern, Schladming, Kitzbühel, Arlberg und eine ganze Woche nach Tirol. Da ists echt schwer mit SSSC oder Kärntner Skipass etc...

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Ich will einen "Österreichskipass", wohne in Kärnten fahre öfters mal nach Obertauern, Schladming, Kitzbühel, Arlberg und eine ganze Woche nach Tirol. Da ists echt schwer mit SSSC oder Kärntner Skipass etc...


genau das problem hab ich auch. ich fahr nicht nur in sbg, möcht auch mal einen abstecher nach tirol oder so machen. dann ist es ärgerlich wenn man trotz sssc zahlen muss...

----------


## georg

Hab mich die letzten Jahre auch geärgert. Bin irrsinnig gerne auf der Planneralm, und die gehört nicht zu SSSC. Heuer werd ich auch ein paarmal in Tirol sein, Planner sowieso. Damit zahlt es sich eher nicht aus und ich werd dafür vermehrt Touren gehen. Eh schöner.
Also bei mir: Eher nö. Heuer nimmer. War auch vom Service enttäuscht (Kartenverlust).

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Hab mich die letzten Jahre auch geärgert. Bin irrsinnig gerne auf der Planneralm, und die gehört nicht zu SSSC. Heuer werd ich auch ein paarmal in Tirol sein, Planner sowieso. Damit zahlt es sich eher nicht aus und ich werd dafür vermehrt Touren gehen. Eh schöner.
> Also bei mir: Eher nö. Heuer nimmer. War auch vom Service enttäuscht (Kartenverlust).


dazu kommt die ungewissheit wie der winter wird. und ich hab gehört, dass diese saison eher mild werden soll. wobei solche voraussagen immer mit vorsicht genossen werden sollten. ich werd auch eher keine sssc nehmen...

----------


## georg

> und ich hab gehört, dass diese saison eher mild werden soll.


 Aber geh.. die Ameisenhügel sind hoch und steil das wird ein harter Winter.  :Big Grin: 

Die Skisaion wurde meinerseits jedenfalls dieses Wochenende eröffnet.
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Fein-fein. Wir sind jetzt schon a größere Truppe mit SSSC. Am Samstag Reiteralm war ok. Zwar ziemlich viel los (Parkplatz/Lift). Pisten waren aber zumindest bei jeder 2. Fahrt frei. Aber näcshtes Mal lieber bei Schlechtwetter oder unter der Woche - wenn schon Pistenfahren...

----------


## SALE21

Bei uns in Kärnten ist noch überhaupt kein Schnee, wir geniesen noch den nassen herbstlichen Untergrund... :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Jene die jetzt schon Skifahren bzw. Touren sind jene die im Frühling schon wieder am Bike sitzen wo es in den Bergen den besten Firn gibt. Aber eh klar, wer sich im Herbst die Ski mit all den Steinen ruiniert hat, dessen Ski halten nicht bis in den Frühling durch :Stick Out Tongue: 

Am WE soll blauen Himmel und 20° geben -> BIKEN!!!

----------


## Beauty

> Bei uns in Kärnten ist noch überhaupt kein Schnee, wir geniesen noch den nassen herbstlichen Untergrund...


Und wo genau lebst Du ? Auf der Turrach sind seit 2 Wochen perfekte Bedingungen für touren und seit Samstag auch auf der Piste (zumindest 3 Lifte).

Kann ich echt empfehlen, allerdings hat sale recht das rundherum fast kein Schnee was eigentlich eigenartig ist.

----------


## Tyrolens

Schnee, welcher Schnee? Wir haben hier 20°C... Plus!

----------


## georg

Pff.. ja, kotzt mich eh an. Ich muß das Wochenende nach Tirol (Ellmau). Da werd ich wohl mit den Ski auf den grünen Wiesen stehen.  :Frown:

----------


## Snowthrill

www.whistlerblackcomb.com/index.htm

ich sag da einfach nix mehr dazu  :Weep:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> www.whistlerblackcomb.com/index.htm
> 
> ich sag da einfach nix mehr dazu


422cm!

Rekordnovember wirds wohl bei uns auch einer werden -> Null Schnee :Wink: 

Da wirds wohl im Juni noch nichts mit Garbanzo wenn das so weiter geht :EEK!:

----------


## Poison :)

467 cm dort, 0cm bei uns 
PERFEKT  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> 467 cm dort, 0cm bei uns
> 
> PERFEKT


ich tu es ungern: stimme dir aber voll und ganz zu  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

also wie immer grisch  :Smile:

----------


## DirtMerchant

:EEK!:  wie wärs mit umsiedeln????  :Bye: 
sommer wie winter einfach ein paradies!!!

----------


## DirtMerchant

da is übrigens a grad ganz nett schnee...

jeremyjones.net/2009/11/deeper-day-1-antarctica/

----------


## SALE21

> Und wo genau lebst Du ? Auf der Turrach sind seit 2 Wochen perfekte Bedingungen für touren und seit Samstag auch auf der Piste (zumindest 3 Lifte).
> 
> Kann ich echt empfehlen, allerdings hat sale recht das rundherum fast kein Schnee was eigentlich eigenartig ist.


Ich wohne in St.Veit an der Glan, das ist ca 20 km von Klagenfurt entfernt, ich wohne ca auf 600m seehöhe, aber wir habn ne beschissene Wetterlage im Winter...
d.h. nicht so viel Schnee im Winter :Frown:

----------


## noox

Snowthrill hat mir heute den Link geschickt: www.powderguide.com/home.php?...05&display=754

Es tut einfach nur weh  :Cry: 

Ich bin morgen Obertauern. Mal schauen, was da geht.

----------


## georg

> Ich bin morgen Obertauern. Mal schauen, was da geht.


 Ich auch.  :Smile:

----------


## noox

War heute mehr a Hüttensitzerei  :Wink: Trostlos, wennst mit'n ersten Sessellift auf brauner Wiese rauffährst. 

Aber oben waren ein paar Abfahrten schon nett. Aber wenn woanders Schnee ist, würd ich definitiv woanders hinfahren. 

Insgesamt, war's aber a netter Tag. Bissl Pistenrutschen, Gühwein-Trinken, Sonnen, ... hat gut gepasst.

----------


## Fragenmann

nächste woche soll was kommen... vor allem in tirol... ich freu mich  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

> Bissl Pistenrutschen, Gühwein-Trinken, Sonnen, ...



 :EEK!:  i hoff, des wird jetzt ned des standard programm bis april  :Confused:

----------


## FreeRidE fReAk

dachstein is die Lösung  :Wink: 
die habn schnee  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Jo, aber Dachstein Lift is a bisserl fad mit der Zeit überhaupt jetzt wo der ganze Gletscher mit Stangen von den komischen Rennläufern verbohrt ist.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Obertauern war überraschend gut zum Fahren. Zumindest wenn man weiß wo man fahren kann. Aber empfehlen kann ich das derzeit noch nicht, der erste Anblick ist erschütternd. Dort schauts aus wie im Mai.

----------


## FreeRidE fReAk

naja da atomic superpark is schon ziemlich leiwand zum fahrn.
und dort stehn auch keine Stangen von den racern  :Mr Purple:

----------


## georg

Dafür sitzen dort überall olle Schnaufborder rum - mehr als Stangen bei den Racern.  :Twisted: 

Und Parkbänke stehen rum.. irgendwelche Metallteile stehen aus dem Boden.. keine Ahnung was man dort soll.  :Wink:

----------


## FreeRidE fReAk

haha  :Big Grin:  diese Metallteile sind echt seltsam  :Lol:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Dafür sitzen dort überall olle Schnaufborder rum - mehr als Stangen bei den Racern. 
> 
> Und Parkbänke stehen rum.. irgendwelche Metallteile stehen aus dem Boden.. keine Ahnung was man dort soll.


Die Bänke san für so Leut in deinem Alter zum Verschnaufen  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Kannst recht haben.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  Ich war letztes Mal ziemlich fertig als ich am Gipfel war. Das Alter und die Scheißbürohackn..  :Frown:

----------


## JackTheRipper

Mittlerweile bin ich ganz froh mich gegen die sssc entschieden zu haben. Obwohl ich momentan viiiiel Zeit habe bin ich noch kein einziges mal fahren gewesen. Ich hoffe noch immer auf den Powder abseits.

----------


## georg

War bei mir auch eine gute Entscheidung, weil ich eh mehr Touren heuer mach als pistenrutschen und so.

----------

